
Dossier SaaS: Create, Share, Collaborate, Store - inDossier
https://indossier.com/
======
inDossier
For the ones who deal with the subtleties of human and corporate behavior.
Those who lead, manage, sell, convince, recruit, litigate, investigate,
inform. (If this is right up your alley - check out the Dossier examples and
the Dossier Creator, to get the gist of the service)

